# Not recognize 640U Acer scanner



## plumguy (Sep 4, 2012)

Having trouble getting FreeBSD 9 to recognize my ScanPrisa 640U Acer scanner
Any advice as to what else can be done?

So far this is what I did:

Edited snapscan.conf to point to the driver:
       firmware /usr/local/share/sane/snapscan/u96v121.bin
and also added the following line:
# For USB scanners also specify bus=usb, e.g.
#/dev/usb/scanner0 bus=usb
/dev/usb:/dev/ugen0.2

Ran the following commands:
   sane-find-scanner -q
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a5 [Color], product=0x2060 [ FlatbedScanner 13]) at libusb:/dev/usb:/dev/ugen0.2

   scanimage -L
No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the
sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation
which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 4, 2012)

Dim memory suggests this is a permissions issue.  If it works as root but not as a normal user, it's permissions to the device nodes.


----------



## tingo (Sep 4, 2012)

Did you run the commands (sane-find-scanner, scanimage -L) as root?
Sometimes, problems are related to issues with permissions.


----------



## plumguy (Sep 4, 2012)

tingo said:
			
		

> Did you run the commands (sane-find-scanner, scanimage -L) as root?
> Sometimes, problems are related to issues with permissions.


YES  Thought it would be a good idea to run everything as root until I get things working.


----------



## tingo (Sep 7, 2012)

Next up, turn on debugging for sane-find-scanner and scanimage -L. I don't remember how, so you will have to read documentation or search for it (Google).


----------

